# custom Johnny Cash steampunk Jr. Gent



## David Seaba (Nov 16, 2014)

This is my first attempt at casting stamps or making steampunk blanks. Thought it turned out ok for my first. Love Johnny Cash! 
This is like the one I sent @Kevin And @woodintyuuu minus the stamp

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Tony (Nov 16, 2014)

David, that is really bad ass! Johnny Cash Rules!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 16, 2014)

Very cool, David!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2014)

That totally rocks countrys looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome work, David!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 16, 2014)

Superb David !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 16, 2014)

holy cow !!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 16, 2014)

I just casted two more with some crosses on them. I will try to turn them hopefully tomorrow night. These are really fun and apparently addictive. .


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 16, 2014)

That turned out really well! Great job!
Do you use a pressure pot?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 16, 2014)

@Karl_99 
No pressure I heat the resin in a glass of water. I just sit the resin in a Dixie cup and set in the glass. Stirring the resin with mek for a few minutes then pour it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## jmurray (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice job, you got me in the mood to hear some cash. I'm thinking.... his version of "the night they drove old dixie down"
He's a true legend

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 17, 2014)

Cool idea and nice pen! I love Cash too, but don't forget the Janis Joplin and Jimi Hendrix versions :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks great from here.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice job on that....the man in black rules...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 17, 2014)

That is a great looking pen. You did an outstanding job on that. Go through that process again....I am slow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 17, 2014)

Badass indeed!! That's not just clever, that rocks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 17, 2014)

@barry richardson 
If you send some stamps I could make you one up. I can check and see if they have any Jimi stamps at are post office.
If you want.
@ironman123 I write up how I do it and send it to you or I could pm you my number and I could talk you thru it.
David


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 17, 2014)

@David Seaba - Maybe do a tutorial for the classroom? A lot of us would probably love to cast without a pot and this could be a help! That pen is waay cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 17, 2014)

Sounds good I will do that.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2014)

@barry richardson -- if your post office doesn't have the Jimi stamps, shoot me a message and I'll be able to help you out. I bought a sheet and was saving it for something special -- I believe this would qualify

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

